# Lmfao Cmon Atlanta Guys Post Some Pics Of Your Snow



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*ALL I CAN SAY IS WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:*


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

wow look at all the replys


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

There still sleeping!


----------



## maccrazy2 (Dec 31, 2007)

I grew up in atlanta just behind stone mountain. We don't really get snow we get white colored ice. I never really saw powder untill I moved to denver. I remember trying to have snowball fights as a kid, It was like making balls of slush when we tried to make snowballs. I also remember all the wrecked cars in the ditches because of the roads freezing over. I am glad to be in denver when it snows compared to Georgia. Chris.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

my old boss who moved to NC a year and a half ago took one plow down there with his new business just in case and is contracted by the city. they only have 2 plows for there trucks and I talked to him yesterday because they were supposed to get 2 " this morning and he says it is the funniest thing to watch people freakout and head to the store to stock up on supplies. The city workers had to go over a checklist on how to plow the roads. Schools closed last night. Town completely shut down...:waving:


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

Upstate South Carolina got 2" to 10" + :redbounce:salute:


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Charles;489664 said:


> Upstate South Carolina got 2" to 10" + :redbounce:salute:


That is quiet the range you got there are you in higher elevation with valleys around you?


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

JeepPlow18;489956 said:


> That is quiet the range you got there are you in higher elevation with valleys around you?


Ya, you have the start of the Blue Ridge mountains(Appalachian), Foothills then Piedmont.... . Snows at least one time per year on average


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

Burkartsplow;489646 said:


> The city workers had to go over a checklist on how to plow the roads.


i would like to see that checklist
1) dont hit anything or anyone.
2) move snow off the road to the right.
3) see # 1.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

#4 We have a plow?


----------

